# [SOLVED] Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...



## ezio93 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all... I'm new here and I already have a problem...

Okay, so i just got back to NY where i left my old PC for over a month now... I re-assembled everything [including HDDs, Optical Drives and GFX card] ... I took them to India for the last month...

Everything worked FINE in India... But here after I assembled everything, I don't get video signal...  First I got the POST beep... but no signal... couldn't tell if it was loading the OS... but now... I get two more beeps after [much quicker] after the POST beep... Don't know what that means...

It's like >> Computer turned on >> Fans whoosshh >> Beep [hopefully POST] >> Pause >> BeepBeep [No Idea  ] >> DEAD O_O ...
At this point [the DEAD point], Computer turns off by tapping power button, indicating its still in BIOS... and Ctrl+Alt+Del works... restarts the ****... and same thing again... 

I tried switching RAMs, using them independently... no good...
I tried clearing CMOS, resetting BIOS... no good...
I hardly suspect that the video card is faulty, 'cause I used the same thing for a month back in India...
The monitor itself is working, I plugged it in to my laptop, and it works FINE...

My computer knowledge is decent, and i can do some messing around once you guys tell me to... So here's my problem... Hope I get answers... Without my baby, I'm half dead... So please help... 

Computer Config:

ASUS M4A77T/USB3 motherboard
AMD Phenom II x4, 965BE, 3.8 GHz [overclocked]...
2 Corsair RAMs [ 2x 2GB = 4GB ]
NVIDIA 9400GT, 1 GB gfx card... connected with analog cable to a 20" LG monitor...
2 optical drives [1 SATA II, 1 IDE connected]
3 HDDs [2 SATA II = 1.25TB, 1 IDE = 40GB]
~650W PSU with active PFC...

ohh and one more thing... HELPPPP!!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

Try using  the Mem ok button


----------



## ezio93 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*



mithun_mrg said:


> Try using  the Mem ok button



Already did.... that was the first thing I did... it just reboots and then the same thing....


----------



## pimpom (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

It looks as if your gfx card is defective. Unfortunately your mobo doesn't have an onboard GPU, so you can't try that. The best way to find out is with another card. Is there one you can borrow?

BTW, it's best to disconnect your HDD while you're trying out various ideas.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

Yup, likely onboard video adapter fault. Try with another card or get a new/replace existing motherboard.


----------



## ezio93 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

Thanks guys for replying so quick...

@ pim pom and Desmond...

I took it into account... but can't be sure to replace anything cuz it can also be the PCIe slot... so if my gfx card is not responding... cud it also be that my PCIe is faulty?? well, I used my gfx card back in india like 3 days ago... it ran fine...

i just cant be sure... and i dont have a spare card with me... 

and yesh, i disconnected my HDDs when i was testing stuff......

btw... what about the two POST beeps?? i was wondering it could have some answers??


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

Try removing your card and try the onboard video adapter. If there's no problems, then definitely there's some problem with your card. You can test with a spare card whether the problem lies with your card or the slot.


----------



## realdan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

looks like ur graphics card is dead. it can fail anytime. i have one fail on me when i rebooted..working few mins before..then it fail suddenly when i reboot.
the least u can do..try to clean the graphics card connector using an eraser.and pray..if it doesnt work then u have to sent it for repair or buy a new one


----------



## ezio93 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Beeps once, Beeps twice, no video signal...*

@ Desmond... my mobo doesn't have an onboard video adapter... so can't check that...

@realdan... Yes, I guessed so... it's pretty old anyway... gotta ask my dad for a new one... [not gonna be easy]...

But i still don't understand what the beeps mean... 

yeah... but anyway thanks guys... appreciate the help... let's see what Best Buy says... taking the whole box with me to the store today... XD

will let you know... 


[EDIT]
Well, Best Buy dude confirmed that my graphics card is dead.... gonna change it soon....

Thanks for all your help guys...  

Signing off... [How do you mark this as solved?]


----------

